# 

## xander

Witam,  Otóż zamierzam na działce przy budynku gospodarczym który zrobiłem na zgłoszenie wkopać prefabrykowane szambo. Proszę o wypowiedzenie się osób z doświadczeniem-najlepiej z okolic podlegających pod Starostwo w Pruszczu Gdańskim, ale nie koniecznie-jakie procedury oraz dokumenty mnie czekają. Czy skoro budynek jest na zgłoszenie to zbiornik na ścieki gospodarcze jako instalacja do tego budynku też może być na zgłoszenie? Czy bezwzględnie muszę starać się o pozwolenie na budowę?-co jest dla mnie nie zrozumiałe z tego względu że przecież niczego nie będę budował. Przyjeżdża zbiornik na miejsce, HDS wstawia go do wykopu, podłączam rurę od budynku i zasypuję wszystko. Nie widzę tu aż takiej filozofii żeby prowadzić dziennik budowy, zatrudnić kierownika i robić tablice informacyjne.. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## szumigt

Z tego co wiem to przydomowe oczyszczalnie są jednoznacznie na zgłoszenie ... ważne tylko aby trzymać się odległosci od studni/granic działki/budynków itd.

----------


## xander

No no tyle to ja też wiem ale u mnie oczyszczalni nie da się zrobić bo mam działkę 463m2 a w planie przestrzennym jest napisane że do oczyszczalni działka ma mieć minimum 500m. I pupa blada :smile:  Liczyłem na to że ktoś mnie naprowadzi na jakiś przepis pod który można podciągnąć taki zbiornik i zakwalifikować go jako instalację a nie budowę. Tak mi zasugerowała kobita w Nadzorze Budowlanym ale nie zapytałem zgodnie z którym przepisem mogę robić instalację na zgłoszenie..kurka fix

----------


## zbymic

Bezodpływowy zbiornik na ścieki sanitarne tylko na pozwolenie na budowę. Na dzień dzisiejszy przy domkach jednorodzinnych przeważnie projektuje się przydomowe oczyszczalnie ścieków. Jeżeli ktoś ma małą działkę to najlepszym rozwiązaniem jest oczyszczalnia biologiczna np. firmy EKOSUM  ze studnią chłonną, ewentualnie odprowadzenie do rowu tylko, ze w tym przypadku potrzebny będzie operat wodno prawny.

----------


## Mareks77

Odnośnie szamba to potrzebne jest pozwolenie na budowę, natomiast zgłoszenie wymagane jest przy oczyszczalni ścieków do 7,5m3 wydajności na dobę oraz szczelnych pojemnikach na gnojówkę

----------


## lordi

Czasem mam wrażenie, że zyjemy w państwie gdzie każda gmina mówi cos innego-tak jak im wygodnie, nasza jest chyba najbardziej czepliwa, nic jej nie pasuje, oczyszczalni np jeden z pracowników zabronił nam budować???Dwa dni potem inny pan powiedział, że jednak można ale od niedawna :smile:

----------


## Damian85

Witam
Budując dom i chcąc mieć szambo to wystarczy że w projekcie bedzie to jakoś zaznaczone, ze bedzie szambo? Nie muszę wnioskować o kolejne pozwolenie na budowe dla szamba? Bo zrobić oczyszczalnie zabroniło nam starostwo w Malborku, gdyż na mojej ulicy w przyszłosci ma być kanaliza (jest na sąsiednich ulicach), ale kiedy to niewiadomo, nie prędzej niż 2lata.

----------


## autorus

u mnie w projekcie tez było szambo wiec myślę czy to w ogóle jakoś zgłaszać.  :Confused:

----------


## Mareks77

Jeśli szambo było w projekcie budowlanym i warunkach wydanych przez zakład ds. kanalizacji to żadnego pozwolenia nie trzeba.
Dla bezpieczeństwa dał bym tylko 30 dni przed zgłoszenie do Gminy lub Starostwa prac budowlanych polegających na budowie czy też umieszczeniu szamba takie jak przy budowie ogrodzenia.

----------


## Nataly

Witam, 23 dni temu zrobiliśmy Zgłoszenie na Szambo. Minęło już 21dni, czy wg Was można realizować zabudowę czy czekać 30 dni?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Haxxa

Moje pytanie tak że dotyczy szamba, otóż w projekcie mam Zbiornik GRP dwukomorowy 9000l bezodpływowy, czy muszę na "sztywno" trzymać się wytycznych w projekcie czy bez problemu mogę osadzi szambo betonowe jednokomorowe 9000l ?

----------


## Lew2

> Odnośnie szamba to potrzebne jest pozwolenie na budowę, natomiast zgłoszenie wymagane jest przy oczyszczalni ścieków do 7,5m3 wydajności na dobę oraz szczelnych pojemnikach na gnojówkę


*Art. 29.* 1. Pozwolenia na budowę nie wymaga budowa:
3a) zbiorników bezodpływowych na nieczystości ciekłe o pojemności do 10 m3;





> Moje pytanie tak że dotyczy szamba, otóż w projekcie mam Zbiornik GRP dwukomorowy 9000l bezodpływowy, czy muszę na "sztywno" trzymać się wytycznych w projekcie czy bez problemu mogę osadzi szambo betonowe jednokomorowe 9000l ?


Zmiana dotycząca urządzeń budowlanych jest zmianą nieistotną. Wystarczy wpis Twój w dzienniku budowy: zmiana szamba dwukomorowego na jednokomorowe.

----------


## Melka72

Niestety często tak się zdarz dlatego trzeba uważać z tymi panami.

----------


## Łukasz_K

> *Art. 29.* 1. Pozwolenia na budowę nie wymaga budowa:
> 3a) zbiorników bezodpływowych na nieczystości ciekłe o pojemności do 10 m3;





> Niestety często tak się zdarz dlatego trzeba uważać z tymi panami.


Lew, Melka, tyle że Mareks77 pisał swój post w maju 2014 roku, a zacytowany przez ciebie przepis wszedł w życie 28 czerwca 2015.

----------


## Korimorfa

Witam,  to ja sie podepne pod temat. 
Tak samo jak autor wątku podlegam pod Starostwo w Pruszczu Gdańskim.  
Dzwoniąc do nich w sprawie szamba stwierdzili że wystarczy zgłoszenie.  
Dzisiaj będąc w Starostwie z innyn wnioskiem zapytałam od razu o te szambo. Powiedzieli mi że nie mogę wykonać szamba jeśli nie ma na działce budynku mieszkalnego. 
Co za bzdura ? 
Fakt, domek będzie stał ale jak na razie to tylko budynek gospodarczy. Ale ze nie mogę zrobić sobie szamba, tak po prostu? Urzędnik rzucił jakimś tekstem "zeby nie bylo podejrzenia ze Pani użytkuje budynek gospodarczy jako mieszkalny"
No chyba oszalał... czy tak sobie rzucił bo miał zły dzień w czwartek o 8 rano czy fatycznie tak jest?

----------


## redbox

> Witam,  to ja sie podepne pod temat. 
> Tak samo jak autor wątku podlegam pod Starostwo w Pruszczu Gdańskim.  
> Dzwoniąc do nich w sprawie szamba stwierdzili że wystarczy zgłoszenie.  
> Dzisiaj będąc w Starostwie z innyn wnioskiem zapytałam od razu o te szambo. Powiedzieli mi że nie mogę wykonać szamba jeśli nie ma na działce budynku mieszkalnego. 
> Co za bzdura ? 
> Fakt, domek będzie stał ale jak na razie to tylko budynek gospodarczy. Ale ze nie mogę zrobić sobie szamba, tak po prostu? Urzędnik rzucił jakimś tekstem "zeby nie bylo podejrzenia ze Pani użytkuje budynek gospodarczy jako mieszkalny"
> No chyba oszalał... czy tak sobie rzucił bo miał zły dzień w czwartek o 8 rano czy fatycznie tak jest?


podobnie nie postawisz wiaty na zgłoszenie jeśli na działce nie masz budynku. Jak masz budynek mozesz postawic dwie wiaty na zgłoszenie. Taka to filozofia  :smile:

----------


## Korimorfa

Czyli faktycznie nie można wybudowac szamba jeśli nie ma na działce budynku mieszkalnego ??? 
A jeśli jest gospodarczy ?

----------


## ACCel

Totalne bzdury, ja pierwsze co zgłosiłem to szambo. Na gołej działce rolnej.
Prawo budowlane określa szambo jako "zbiorników bezodpływowych na nieczystości ciekłe opojemności do 10m3;". Nie ma żadnego powiązania z jakimkolwiek budynkiem.

Niby czemu budynek gospodarczy nie miałby mieć toalety? Swoje podejrzenia mogą sobie wsadzić. Wysyłaj zgłoszenie i już. 

Nie dorabiajcie filozofii do tego co mówi jakiś urzędas. 
Wiaty do 50m2 stawia się *bez* zgłoszenia na działce z budynkiem mieszkalnym lub pod budownictwo mieszkaniowe. 
W innym wypadku stawia się wiatę do 35m2 na zgłoszenie.

----------


## samony

zgłoszenie do Starostwa Powiatowego jak najbardziej powinno wystarczyć, oczywiście z pełną dokumentacją (nawet jak to budynek gospodarczy). choć przedzwonić można i się dopytać

----------

